# Jersey Heifer Calf



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a 4 mo. old heifer calf for sale, mother is purebred, excellent milker and heavy cream producer. She was AI'd. Calf was born July 30th and I have just seperated her from her mother. She was vet checked, dehorned and wormed on Aug. 29th and wormed again in Oct. Her mother was AI'd to a top 100 milking line bull. Mother is currently giving 3 1/2 gal. a day with 1/3 of it being cream. I have to many females and she needs a new home. Very big for her age going about 250 lbs. Does very well on hay and grain.
Asking $400.00. Thanks, have a great holiday. Can send pics


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

A location would be helpful.


----------



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

she is located in Ringtown, PA


----------

